# Virgin travellers



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

I am trying to persuade the other half we should try a trip to France.

Could those who have recently taken the plunge for the first time give advice on - 

Pet Passport - how soon after a trip to the vet in the UK can we go and how easy is the procedure coming back?

We want good walking areas so advice on that please.

We will use the tunnel as we have heard to many horror stories about noise and lack of ventilation for our canine friends on ferries.

Where can I find all the regulations regarding vehicle requirements (viz jackets etc)

Whilst happy to hear from seasoned travellers, I am particularly interested to hear from first timers who may have had the same misgivings as my lovely lady!

Thanks in advance

Baz


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Baz

This is not what you are expecting to hear, but we leave our dog at home.

We use a small local kennel which takes a maximum of 9 dogs at a time, and the owner knows all her regular customers and treats them like her own. We took Grace for a one-day taster at first, and the little sod didn't want to come home, so we have no worries about leaving her. :roll: 

OK, it costs £12.50 per day which mounts up, but we can then go on holiday to a (hopefully) hotter climate and not have to worry about taking the dog everywhere or leaving her in the van. Much as we love the little rat, it makes for a far more relaxed holiday.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Baz
> 
> This is not what you are expecting to hear, but we leave our dog at home.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave but we have never put Pirate in kennels since he was a puppy.

Totally understand where you are coming from, but our view is that we wouldn't enjoy the holiday without him.

Many thanks for the input.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Six dogs leads us to local kennels. :lol: 
Mum in law into care for duration of hols

Sorry.

We took dogs on holiday once.
An utter disaster. Too hot, too many probing little hands and didn`t want to leave the dogs to go out for a meal etc. They are just as tying on hols as at home.

And that was to Wales.

Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

All on here
http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/

or look in the pets forums here there are loads of threads on the subject.
We have 2 dogs that were strays in Spain that travel everywhere with us in Europe and the UK and under the new rules things are much easier for someone like yourself new to the procedures.Dont be put off by what other people say you will see many other travellers taking their dogs with them and in the main they are more accepted in Europe particularly in France than in the UK


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you will enjoy your holiday better with your dog then take it.
Check on the DEFRA website for the passport side but it's much quicker than it used to be for returning back into the UK.
As far as ferries are concerned our dog, who is now a seasoned traveller is quite happy to stay in the caravan for the 90 minutes or so and was the same in the motorhome.
Now that you have between 1 and 5 days to have the Tapeworm treatment done before boarding the ferry it is quite easy to find a vet somewhere on your return journey.
We had ours done in Cambrills in Spain for €15 and then drove up to Calais.
You will always find somewhere to walk your dog and you will be able to visit Restaurants and take your dog inside or eat outside.

Mike


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> Where can I find all the regulations regarding vehicle requirements (viz jackets etc)
> 
> Baz


This should have all you need to know in it:

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/touring_tips/france-monaco.pdf


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

we have travelled all over Europe with two dogs. You will be very unlucky if you encounter any problems.
The worst bit used to be trying to fit in the crossing with the 48 hour vet visit. As that has now been relaxed it is much easier.
We were all first timers once!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> All on here
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/
> 
> or look in the pets forums here there are loads of threads on the subject.
> We have 2 dogs that were strays in Spain that travel everywhere with us in Europe and the UK and under the new rules things are much easier for someone like yourself new to the procedures.Dont be put off by what other people say you will see many other travellers taking their dogs with them and in the main they are more accepted in Europe particularly in France than in the UK


sorry this the latest DEFRA webpage you should look at for full info not the one I posted earlier that was an interim version from 2011

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/

Just to add also we only use the tunnel as its much easier on pets ( and my wife).Also Eurotunnel rcently reduced return charges for pets to £15.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We're off to France for the third year in a hired MH with our dog (see left) in a few weeks.

We used to leave our dog/s in kennels when we went abroad but always worried, it's a dog owner thing, that they were alright – most Kennels have an exercise area but they probably won't get a real run during all the time you're away - and it costs a fair bit of money over two or three weeks.

Now, after getting his passport, he travels quite happily to and around France - I presume your dog is already chipped.

We've used the Tunnel for many years after a couple of bad experiences with the Ferries and the 35 minute crossing is totally stress free for him and us.

France loves not only MHs but dogs as well and they are accepted almost everywhere – except the Butchers.

The new 5 day rule for the French Vets visit on the return journey has helped enormously and only takes a few minutes at the Vets and also having his passport checked at the Eurotunnel terminal is simple and quick.

He stays in the MH when we go shopping or for a meal but you can take your well behaved dog with you when you go out for a meal as most Bars, Bistrots and Restaurant accept them without batting an eyelid – there will be at least one or more French dog with its owner in tow having a drink or meal everywhere you go.

The heat has never worried him – if it's too hot he gets in shade, under the parked MH, and as long as there's plenty of fresh water available he should have no more problems than at home during the Summer.

We were worried about how he would cope, he was only about 18 months old on the first trip, but apart from having a good bark at the Customs man as he swabbed our steering wheel on the way out we had no problems with him.

As for walking areas we've never found an Aire or Campsite that hasn't had access to somewhere our dog can happily run off the lead without bothering everyone else. He's as fit as a Butchers dog and every night in France he's had so much exercise he happily beds down for the night tired out.

Yes, you'll probably worry on your first trip the same as we did but the thought of leaving him behind never even crosses our minds.

This him during a good run amongst the Pine needles and trees near the Aire at St Jean de Monts last year.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Baz
We took our two labs to France for a month got back the beginning of April.

Taking the dogs is dead easy
We went on the ferry. Dead straightforward our dogs like being in our camper van and when we got back in it they seemed happy as laddo.

The lady in customs in Dover pulled us over to check if we were carrying sharp knives . She had a lab so spent a lot of time fussing them.

The pet passport was straightforward the only hiccup we had was we booked into a ferry at 12.30 p.m. and didn't get to the vets till 3.p.m. the day before. We didn't realise the dogs had to receive the worming tablets a least 24 hours before travelling. Cost £10 to change to a later ferry. We also down loaded the lists of vets off the pet section as well. Other than that everything was straightforward and we had a months skiing in the Alps.

The one thing I did do was, I fitted the dogs with harness restraints
someone asked about it and i posted some pics on a thread here look that up in the pets section.

We like taking our dogs and they like travelling so its a win win.
Kev Sue
Rio and William


----------

